# Invoice Sale,,



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 2 Rinkers I need to get rid of,,,, the 320 is a 2006, brand new and is on sale for invoice... follow this link and view pictures. http://dealer.sold.com/moredetails.html?90119938&sitecode=emeraldcoastmarinelink, The 342 is a 2006 as well, please follow the link and view the pictures.... http://dealer.sold.com/moredetails.html?90119968&sitecode=emeraldcoastmarinelinkboth of these are for sale for exactly what we paid for them,, brand new, never been in the water.....

:usaflag


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Bumo for a Good Dealership and a good guy...... :clap


----------

